# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KE800 - Thanh sôcôla quyến rũ

## bell.lina

*Sự bổ sung mới cho dòng Chocolate*

Kiêu hãnh với bề ngang chỉ có 46mm, Chocolate Platinum có thiết kế có thể làm hài lòng tất cả người dùng. Với camera 2 megapixels tự động nhận dạng và đèn flash, thực sự còn hơn cả nhìn tận mắt!



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
*Camera 2 megapixels có khả năng nhận diện khuôn mặt*

Chụp hình với 1 kích cỡ đáng kinh ngạc 1600x1200, có đèn flash, và có thể zoom tới 4x
Chụp và gửi ảnh tới bạn bè và người thân qua MMS một cách dễ dàng

Hỗ trợ công nghệ PictBridge giúp bạn có thể in ảnh ngay mà không cần máy tính

​Ngoài ra, LG KE800 còn có màn hình LCD QVGA 240x320 với 265,000 màu, khe cắm thẻ nhớ, Bluetooth, FM radio, bộ nhớ trong 256Mb và nặng 100g.

​---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Thông số kỹ thuật

- Mạng: GSM 900/GSM 1800/GSM 1900
- Kích thước: 95 x 46 x 17,5 mm
- Trọng lượng: 90 g
- Màn hình: TFT 262 k màu, 240 x 320 pixels
- Bộ nhớ: 60 MB, khe gắn microSD
- Kết nối: Cổng USB, Bluetooth 2.0 hỗ trợ A2DP
- Hỗ trợ: Máy ảnh 2.0 MP kèm flash, video, nghe nhạc MP3/AAC, Java 2.0
- Pin: Li-Po 800 mAh
- Giá: Xấp xỉ 11 triệu đồng
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
- Ưu điểm: Thiết kế đẹp và sang trọng, màn hình độ phân giải cao, khả năng nghe nhạc số chuyên nghiệp qua tai nghe không dây Bluetooth 2.0 A2DP.

- Nhược điểm: Chưa khắc phục được nhược điểm về kích thước chiều dày của máy.

----------


## deadbyme

đẹp quá! nhìn đẳng cấp hơn hẳn bản gốc.

----------


## minhle107

em này được trang bị đầy đủ các đặc điểm kỹ thuật và tính năng cần thiết. Màn hình TFT-LCD 256 ngàn màu, bộ nhớ trong 128MB, camera 2.0 megapixel, bắt sóng FM, chân thẻ MicroSD, kết nối bluetooth A2DP và một máy nghe nhạc định dạng MP3/AAC/AAC+/AAC++ và WAV format.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
em này nhìn giống thanh socola đấy chứ.

----------


## favourhn

Hỗ trợ công nghệ PictBridge giúp bạn có thể in ảnh ngay mà không cần máy tính. nên đi đâu bạn đỡ phải lịch kịch mang theo máy tính làm gì.hjhj
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
không biết em này ở việt nam là hàng xách tay hay hàng chính hãng vậy nhỉ? tin tức về em này không thấy nói rõ về em này lắm

----------


## moonbe

> Hỗ trợ công nghệ PictBridge giúp bạn có thể in ảnh ngay mà không cần máy tính. nên đi đâu bạn đỡ phải lịch kịch mang theo máy tính làm gì.hjhj


tính năng này hay nè! đã điện thoại nào khác có chưa nhỉ? bi giờ mới bít KE800 có chức năng đấy.

----------


## Boom

tính năng bình thường, màu đẹp. đúng là chỉ khoác lên "bộ cánh" khác mà thấy khác hẳn!

----------


## dichvutonghop

kiểu dáng của nó thấy ko thích chút nào cả

----------


## blkaka

em này coi vẻ hơi dày không biết bên ngoài có to lắm không?

----------


## hatrang1995

trông em này mẫu mã cũng giống thanh socola thật, không biết tính năng như nào

----------


## binhthuong

em này mà được dát thêm vàng thì là loại điện thoại đắt nhất ấy chứ, kết em này vì mẫu mã đẹp

----------


## saobang

tính năng nổi bật nhất của em này là chức năng chụp ảnh.Với camera 2 megapixels tự động nhận dạng và đèn flash, thực sự còn hơn cả nhìn tận mắt!ngoài ra chụp hình với 1 kích cỡ đáng kinh ngạc 1600x1200, có đèn flash, và có thể zoom tới 4x
Chụp và gửi ảnh tới bạn bè và người thân qua MMS một cách dễ dàng. Hỗ trợ công nghệ PictBridge giúp bạn có thể in ảnh ngay mà không cần máy tính

----------

